# UHS Seminar (Report)



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

For all those who were unable to attend the UHS Seminar regarding the entry test, m summarising it here. 
- It was stated that the entry test will be totally different as UHS is conducting it not PMDC.
- The main purpose of this test is to eradicate the Academy Mafia (means that u dont have to go to any academy to secure good marks in the test)
- The test is totally based on FS.c course books (No more SAT for english portion)
- Every question will be from the FS.c course book. The said that not a single question will be out of course
- English potion will be entirely from english books of Part I and II.
- The test will account for only 30% of the total weightage.
- Fs.c marks will account for 70% of the total weightage. 

In short read the books carefully with full attention atleast three times. Learn every formula for numerical. And people who have attained high marks in the FS.c are more likely to get in!


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

thw weightage is 30/70 again?

And english from the FSc books means what? No more antonyms and synonyms?


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

they were not even before pls tell me that wht abt the grammar portion tht to wd be frm book? in short we have to read eng part 1 and 2 and 3 plays not the poems?


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

plays and poems?! :s
Ohhkaaaaay!


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Every thing from the book. Detect the error, the sentence will be from the book. Synonyms, word will be from the book. Correct the sentence, from book.


----------



## MedNinja (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks, i missed the seminar!


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

usmanmir said:


> thw weightage is 30/70 again?
> 
> And english from the FSc books means what? No more antonyms and synonyms?


Yeah its 30/70 again. For private colleges its 50/40/10



usmanmir said:


> plays and poems?! :s
> Ohhkaaaaay!


Look for the difficult words. The vocabulary at the end of each chapter is simply absurd!



MedNinja said:


> Thanks, i missed the seminar!


No problem, eager to help again!!! :happy:


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hey thanks i was really worried for english section, now i have to read all my 3 books back n yaaa wt abt mr chips?????


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Chips (i wanna cry, y do i have to read it again?? #sad) is included.
Read it throughly once more! They have given sme vocabulary at the end of the book.


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

I got the english books and they have some really good extracts rom books. But thats besides the point. The vocabulary at the end is pretty easy, but would they ask questions about the plot? Coz then ill have to read ALL the stories and remembring details would be a bit difficult.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

no u dnt have to remember stories as we wd b given sentence structre n vacabulary for that read the bokks just once its not difficult n Xero i too hated that novel n again to read i read that that before paper with a feeling that then i wd never read it but now


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Same case here Fareeha, tried to get rid of it the first time but...... its still wid me!! And this time I hope its the last. I mean wat type of story is this, which have no head and leg (urdu mahawra) #laugh Anyway, m glad Mr Chips is dead or else this world would be the most sober place!!!!!










#grin#grin#grin#grin#grin#grin​
Usman if u have ur UHS prospectus, chk the model paper in there for english section u will get an idea of wat type of questions will cme.


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Xero said:


> Usman if u have ur UHS prospectus, chk the model paper in there for english section u will get an idea of wat type of questions will cme.


I did, but isnt that pattern SAT based? :s Im pretty confused. But neway, english should be the least of my worries. Chemistry, organic to be specific, on the other hand is a pain somewhere unmentionable here! F.Sc uses the old nomenclature and it just sweeps past my head whatevers written in the book! lol..!

And come one guys Mr.Chips cnat be that bad. Although, the fact that even my mother read it when she was in F.Sc shows its about time they changed it! #laugh


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

holy shit. thats where all the stupid questions about mr. chips come from in stars. i just thought they made that stupid name up. funny thing is, when the english is incorrect in all 4 options, what the hell are you supposed to do? 
the english teacher teaching a hall full of a hundred students kept insisting that "Morphine cant be potent, the correct option can only be pungent."

ARE YOU KIDDING ME!?!?! it makes me want smash in someones head.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

haaaaa mr chips mrs wikcet then raltson chipping uggggh those names n that man loves teaching n the awesome love strory


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hey thankss for posting about the seminar.. i missed it too  b/c apparently no one told me about it (cuz i dont have any friends here :'( ) and i saw it just now on the UHS website.. and i was like "uh-oh..." but thank god for medstudentz.. thanks 

umm... :s do i need to read the english stories? Can I just read the vocab from the KIPS book?? { when i joined KIPS academy they gave their own books, which were a shortened point-to-point version of the FSC books }


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

usmanmir said:


> I did, but isnt that pattern SAT based? :s Im pretty confused. But neway, english should be the least of my worries. Chemistry, organic to be specific, on the other hand is a pain somewhere unmentionable here! F.Sc uses the old nomenclature and it just sweeps past my head whatevers written in the book! lol..!
> 
> And come one guys Mr.Chips cnat be that bad. Although, the fact that even my mother read it when she was in F.Sc shows its about time they changed it! #laugh


Well try reading it urself, u will find ur mind flying, away away away from the book.
And don't worry about organic chemistry. Nomenclature will not cme in paper, only uses and general questions!



so_soon said:


> holy shit. thats where all the stupid questions about mr. chips come from in stars. i just thought they made that stupid name up. funny thing is, when the english is incorrect in all 4 options, what the hell are you supposed to do?
> the english teacher teaching a hall full of a hundred students kept insisting that "Morphine cant be potent, the correct option can only be pungent."
> 
> ARE YOU KIDDING ME!?!?! it makes me want smash in someones head.


Lolz!! #laugh
Well smash that teacher's head!




Fareeha said:


> haaaaa mr chips mrs wikcet then raltson chipping uggggh those names n that man loves teaching n the awesome love strory


"Awesme love story??" Wow, even PTV dramas are better than dat! #laugh


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

< sara > said:


> hey thankss for posting about the seminar.. i missed it too  b/c apparently no one told me about it (cuz i dont have any friends here :'( ) and i saw it just now on the UHS website.. and i was like "uh-oh..." but thank god for medstudentz.. thanks
> 
> umm... :s do i need to read the english stories? Can I just read the vocab from the KIPS book?? { when i joined KIPS academy they gave their own books, which were a shortened point-to-point version of the FSC books }


Its better to read the FS.c books once. If u think KIPS books are cmplete and u are satisfied then its OK!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

oho i siad awesome in a negative sense u dint get tht


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Negative awesme, lolz 
I passed the hurdle and read the story once more!!! HurrrraaaaaY!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ive also this morning along with tht fazool tareen heros


----------

